
A list of papers on deep learning with anime style images - abhas9
https://github.com/deeppomf/DeepLearningAnimePapers
======
gwern
Looks like this hasn't been updated in a while. It's not a popular subfield
but there have been interesting things published since. I keep a list of
Danbooru2018-related applications & papers in
[https://www.gwern.net/Danbooru2018#applications](https://www.gwern.net/Danbooru2018#applications)
, and there's a slightly active subreddit at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimeResearch/](https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimeResearch/)
for applications/papers in general.

~~~
hmwhy
Came across your work by accident not too long ago and am a huge fan of it
(no, not just StyleGAN). I'm too shy to send an e-mail or a Tweet, so given
that here is the opportunity: thank you.

~~~
dpau
i second that, gwern is amazing :)

------
weeb_throwaway
This list is similar: [https://github.com/dimpurr/awesome-acg-machine-
learning](https://github.com/dimpurr/awesome-acg-machine-learning)

It has a bit more focus on manga datasets like
[http://www.manga109.org/en/index.html](http://www.manga109.org/en/index.html)

